# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  I nderuar Administrator, kam nje kerkese .

## deshmuesi

I nderuar Administrator , Kam nje kerkese , qe me teper eshte nje ide.
  Mendoj se eshte mire qe te hapni nje faqe te re , per  te Predikuar fjalen e Perendise. Kjo faqe te jete vetem per Besimtaret e krishtere , si dhe per ata qe duan te behen te Krishtere.
  Ne kete faqe mendoj se duhet te shkruajne vetem ata qe kane dhuntine e te shpjeguarit te fjales se Perendise.  Pra me pak fjale kjo faqe le te jete nje kishe  shqiptare ne internet , per te gjithe ata Shqiptare te cilet nuk kane mundesi qe te shkojne nder kisha. Ne kete faqe pervec predikimeve, do te kete dhe kerkesa per lutje, do te kete deshmi te ndryshme  nga te krishteret, si dhe gjera te tjera , te cilat mund te dalin pergjate udhes. 
 Mendoj se eshte nje ide e mire. 
 Jam ne pritje te ketij projekti.
 P.s. I ftoj te gjithe besimtaret e Krishter ,qe te luten per kete projekt. Zoti e bekofte kishen e tij ,amin.
  Deshmuesi i krishtit.

----------


## deshmuesi

Te pakten i nderuar Administrator , per ngrohtesi , te me kishit dhene nje pergjigje si do qe te ishte ajo , ne lidhje me kerkesen qe ju ofrova. 
 Deshmuesi i Krishtit.

----------


## deshmuesi

I nderuar Admin. 
 Me lejoni qe te sqarohem pak. Kisha ka nje koncept te ndryshem, ne krahasim  me kete faqe , ne te cilen hyjn e flasin si ata qe e njohin Kirishtin , si ata qe e sulmojne Krishtin dhe si ata qe se kane idene fare , per Krishtin. 
 Nese ju do ta hapni nje faqe , e cila do te jete Kisha Shqiptare ne internet, ketu kemi te bejem me nje bashkesi te krishtere, ku nuk do te lejohet asnje  shkrim qe konfrontonbesimin e krishtere, pra , eshte dicka me e specifikuar. Megjithate une pata nje ide , dhe nese eshte ne planine Zotit do te behet , mbase nuk eshte e then ne faqet e Albasoulit. 
 Me respekt Deshmuesi i Krishtit.

----------


## berat96

Redi,

Faleminderit per pergjigjen.  Ne kete forum ka shume mesazhe dhe eshte e kuptueshme qe administratoret nuk kane kohe dhe mundesi qe te shohin apo lexojne cdo mesazh. Per kete arsye mendova se administratori nuk i eshte pergjigjur deshmuesit sepse ndoshta administratori nuk eshte fare ne dijeni te kerkeses qe deshmuesi ka bere.  Prandaj i sugjerova deshmuesit per te shkruar nje e-mail.

Persa i perket diskutimeve... 

Une u bera anetar i forumit per shkak se kishte nje teme me titullin Mesime nga Bibla. Kur futem dhe lexoj diskutimet e asaj teme pashe se ishte e mbushur plot me pjese nga librat e Ahmad Deedat dhe apologjetisteve te tjere muslimane, si dhe plot akuza te pabazuara per Biblen dhe Krishtin.  Une nuk mund te rri pasiv ndaj diskutimeve te tilla, keshtu, me aq sa kam pasur mundesi,  kam marre pjese ne disa prej tyre. 

Shihi dhe njehere diskutimet. Kane qene gjithmone ne pergjigje te shkrimeve nga muslimanet dhe akuzave te tyre. 

Ne forumin Mesime nga Kurani u kam bere vetem disa pyetje muslimaneve, duke theksuar se ishin pyetje dhe jo akuza - meqenese ishin pyetje u transferuan tek tema Pyetje per Besimtaret. 

Diskutimet jane te pranueshme, cfare nuk eshte e pranueshme ne kete forum jane fyerjet dhe sharjet personale.  Fatkeqsisht, te dyja palet, si muslimanet dhe te krishteret,  kane kaluar ne fyerje.  Eshte mire qe te mos perseriten me.

Megjithate, duhet te kuptojme se jo cdo diskutim qe nuk eshte ne perputhje me cfare besojme eshte patjeter fyerje. Gjithkush ka te drejte te shprehi mendimin e tij se pse beson ose pse nuk beson. Gjithkush ka te drejte t'i beje analize Bibles, Kuranit, apo cfaredo libri tjeter.

----------


## Seminarist

Redi...!

Te mbash ekuiliber ne forum, keshtu edhe duhet te jete. Persa i perket ofendimeve..i dime...dhe falje jane kerkuar..dhe do kerkohen...

Dy gjera mund ti verej pak, ku kalon kompetencat e ekuilibruesit.

1) Arbitrimi, qe shpesh ben, duket imponues, ne kuptimin, qe per shume gjera, ti mund te shprehesh shume mire, qe ne kete forum ju nuk pranoni kete apo ate ide, dhe jo te thuash se kjo apo ajo nuk jane te verteta. Apo se cfare duhet te lexoje cdokush, e cfare nuk ka lexuar...

2) Shume nga ata, qe nuk besojne (sidomos nga keta), por qe kane nje simpati per fene, e mendojne ate si babaxhane, te urte, humbamene, thote dy fjale te urta dhe kaq....,pa kuptuar, qe feja eshte e gjalle dhe, se mesazhi i paqes perfshin edhe dhimbjen e kesaj paqeje. Prandaj ka dhe grindje...
Por kur keto kalojne masat, primare behet respekti!

Sa per te tjerat jam dakort me ju!

----------


## deshmuesi

do te kisha deshire qe te dinja thjesht , cili eshte besimi i juaj ,nese besoni?
 Kjo eshte thjesht per te njohur personin tuaj.
 Me respekt Deshmuesi i Krishtit.

----------


## Redi

Berat, 

besoj se me keni kuptuar, Ky eshte forumi i te krishtereve dhe kush e konsideron veten te tille eshte i ftuar qe te marre pjese ne diskutime qe kane lidhje me Biblen dhe fene kristiane.

Neper forumet e tjera gjithashtu qe mund te shkoni e te diskutoni por gjithmone duhen patur parasysh rregullat e diskutimit e te debatimit.

Ne kete forum ju mund te zbertheni Biblen, mesimet e saj dhe ate qe feja kristiane predikon, ashtu si myslimanet mund te bejne te njejten gje me fene e tyre tek forumi i tyre. Kini vetem parasysh qe eshte dicka e gabuar kur gjerat paragjykohen dhe kalohen ne debatime pa vlera.

Sic e pata thene edhe me siper, shumica nga ju citojne librat e shenjte vetem atehere kur duan ti mbushin mendjen ndonjerit ne debat dhe jo per te shfaqur ate qe shkruhet me te vertete atje.

Pra kete forum perdoreni per veten tuaj, drejtoheni dhe administroheni si te doni. 


Klod




> Arbitrimi, qe shpesh ben, duket imponues, ne kuptimin, qe per shume gjera, ti mund te shprehesh shume mire, qe ne kete forum ju nuk pranoni kete apo ate ide, dhe jo te thuash se kjo apo ajo nuk jane te verteta. Apo se cfare duhet te lexoje cdokush, e cfare nuk ka lexuar...


Sic mund ta kesh vene re shpesh here pretendohet qe administratori nuk merr pjese ne forumet fetare dhe nuk nderhyn atje ku ka sherre dhe ofendime.

Ki parasysh dicka. Keto forume nuk jane hapur tani por kohe me pare dhe jane bere me qindra raste kur kam hyre, kam sqaruar njerez, kam fshire apo edituar mesazhe sulmuese apo ofenduese.

Qellon ndonjehere qe kur te tilla fenomene perseriten me duhet qe edhe te imponoj disa gjera pasi vertet qe te gjithe ju thoni qe njeriu eshte krijuar nga Zoti, por kur nje gje te shpjeguar 100 here nuk e merr vesh atehere ajo teori sikur nuk ka shume vlera.

PSH. Nese une te them ty: "Klod, mos i thuaj me nje besimtari mysliman qe eshte terrorist pasi jo vetem qe e ofendon ate personalisht, por ofendon edhe nje fe ku besojne mbi 1 miliarde persona ne Bote dhe ti nuk je ndonje ekspert i problemeve te fese qe te nxjerresh konkluzione te tilla, pra se kush eshte terrorist dhe se kush jo. Nese akuzon nje mysliman per nje gje te tille atehere nuk ke pse nxehesh nese ai fillon dhe sulmon fene ku ti beson, Jezusin e ben mashtrues e te krishteret i ben vrases etj" (nuk e kam me ty personalisht si Klod, por vetem perdora emrin tend si shembull)

Keto gjera thjesht nxisin urrejtje midis jush dhe ne vend qe te jeni miq e shoke si ne  jeten virtuale dhe ate reale pas kompjuterit prodhoni vetem armiq edhe atje ku nuk eshte nevoja.

Une nuk kam qejf te futem fare kendej dhe te diskutoj, aq me teper te imponoj, por shpesh here jam i detyruar.


Deshmues

Nga familja jam mysliman megjithese prinderit e mi nuk jane besimtare te fese, madje as ata vete nuk e dine nese besojne apo jo.

Pjesen tjeter te fisit i kam gati te gjithe te perzier, shoqerine gjithashtu.

Vete ne xhami kam vajtur nje here kur eshte hapur per ta pare per kurioziet si eshte nga brenda pasi nga jashte e shikoja perdite ( behet fjale per xhamine ne qender te Tiranes). Ne kishe kam pas vajtur shpesh here jo vetem si vizitor por edhe per tu falur. Megjithate nuk e mbaj veten si besimtar te nje feje ne vecanti. Besoj ne Zot dhe te gjitha fete si ajo myslimane dhe ate te krishtera me jane dukur e njejta gje. Kurre nuk kam arritur ti jap nje llogjike tere ketyre gjerave qe ndodhin ne emer te fese.
Besoj se vine nga injoranca e njerezve dhe nga manipulimi qe i behet trurit te tyre.

Mua me interesojne shqiptaret dhe me pelqen kur i shikoj ata si falen ne mengjes heret kur eshte festa e Bajramit. Kur behet Kurban Bajrami, kur behen vizita e rastit, drekat apo darkat.
Me pelqejne rruget e Tiranes qe mbushen naten e Pashkes nga njerezit qe mbajne qirinj, nga njerezit qe falen dhe festojne Krishtlindjet etj.

E ku ka me mire se harmonia fetare. Ne shtepite shqiptare duhet te festohet si Bajrami ashtu edhe Pashket dhe Krishtlindjet. Kjo per respektin e te gjithe shqiptareve.
Kjo gje behet ne familjen time dhe kete gje bej edhe une personalisht.

Pershendetje

----------


## Seminarist

Ca bo o burre, se na i zune kompiuterin!

Qethi pak ato fjalite!

Ne mos pik' e pare e dyta te kapi!

Megjithate me respekt dhe jam dakort me ty...!

----------


## Redi

Keshtu e nuk kupton dynjaja, e jo me ti qeth.

----------


## deshmuesi

Falaminderit per pergjigjen tende. Ishte thjesht sa per njohuri. 
 Zoti Krisht te bekofte ty dhe familjen tende
 Deshmueis i krishtit.

----------

